# Spruce shot syrup



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

During spring this year I did try something new I had heard about, spruce shot syrup. 

Spruce shots can be eaten as they are and contains both minerals and vitamins but not much energy as far as I know. 

But if you collect them and then add suger (50/50 each) you will get some kind of syrup. The way to do it is kind of easy, just mix the two ingredients in a jar with a lid. Put it in a window for a month and shake the yar once each day. Then after a month just sift it and that is all. 

It tastes somewhat like charmel, and will now contain lots of carbs ofcourse, but also minerals and vitamins and that makes it somewhat less bad for your healt compared to normal granualted suger. And you can now store nutritients from a spruce for a longer period of time. 

This year I did not make so much as it was more of a test, next year I will make a lot of it. 

Take care!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Is the shot you mention the sap from the tree? Like pine sap, or is it kind of like maple syrup? How do you get it out of the tree?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Is the shot you mention the sap from the tree? Like pine sap, or is it kind of like maple syrup? How do you get it out of the tree?


No, not the sap, but these (the lightgreen parts):

http://www.myra.eu/myraSG-1701.jpg

Mix them with suger, and soon it looks like this:

http://assets.loppi.se/matstugan/files/2015/05/Granskottssirap-757x503.jpg


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sounds good. I'd bet you could make some good wine out of this stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I seem to remember that the Spruce Tree "leaves (needles)" are high in vitamins (C?) and would make a nice tea if you are in a survival situation.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Sounds good. I'd bet you could make some good wine out of this stuff.


It was good, but making wine out of it.... well.... dont really sound to great. Still, for flavoring flavouring brandy or vodka, well, that might work


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I seem to remember that the Spruce Tree "leaves" are high in vitamins (C?) and would make a nice tea if you are in a survival situation.


As far as I know, only the shots works here.

I will try that to next year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Try this recipe;
http://www.shtfpreparedness.com/make-spruce-needle-tea-winter/


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Try this recipe;
> http://www.shtfpreparedness.com/make-spruce-needle-tea-winter/


making tea is easy, but if I need a recipy I would not follow a recipy that think pine and sprouce is interchangeble and has a closeup pic of pineneedles while in the background there are sprouce, it is not the same kind of tree at all. If they dont know the diffrence, I dont trust them. They even say "spruce pine is easy to find", gosh. Well ok they also say they are not the same tree, but It seems like they dont know the diffrence.

And adding suger to tea like that reduces the exerience I would say. Looked up some recipies in swedish, none had "add sugar/whatever", just hot water, time and silf


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kingdom:	Plantae
Division:	Pinophyta
Class:	Pinopsida
Order:	Pinales
Family:	Pinaceae
Genus:	Pinus
Subgenus:	Pinus
Species:	Pinus glabra aka Spruce Pine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinus_glabra


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I have made pine needle tea when I was in boy scouts as a youngster. Never tried spruce, but doesn't turpentine come from spruce trees?


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turpentine

Mostly pine trees actually.


----------

